# WD Blue 500 GB SAT III HDD Problems



## rajatGod512 (May 8, 2013)

Hi! So, when I purchased  my pc from flipkart in June 2012 I bought a WD Blue 500GB SATA III (5000AAKX) HDD but that turned out to be DOA , I then called up cc of flipkart and then they replaced my hdd which too was DOA , I got that one replaced too Now this third HDD was working normally until 6-7 months , from then the performance degraded heavily and now it is very bad , I can even play a video without it getting stuck every 15-30 sec . Same happens in games , there is a huge amount of lag in the games in some irregular time intervals . Sometimes the whole computer hangs and then again starts working , I know it is because of HDD (the HDD LED on cabinet doesn't blink but stays on many times) .  I want to confirm that is the HDD bad or it is some other problem. Also, I have a second HDD installed (WD 160 GB SATA II) in this HDD I have OS, and important stuff and this HDD doesnt give any problem (no video/game hangs). 

*HD-Tune Benchmark and Error Scan :*

*i.imgur.com/gfYs5C7.png

*i.imgur.com/QFtoUYg.png


On the Other Hand this is the Benchmark of The WD 160 GB SATA II (In this drive the videos/Games do not lag)

*i.imgur.com/OaX68CO.png


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 9, 2013)

BUMP!


----------



## rajnusker (May 9, 2013)

Even it should by any chance hang, then also it should occur after the 20gig range.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 9, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Even it should by any chance hang, then also it should occur after the 20gig range.



I didnt understand .


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2013)

the only thing which you must post while asking questions about hdd health is the only thing you didn't posted.click on info tab & post the S.M.A.R.T. values table first not the benchmark or error scan.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 10, 2013)

ok will do .


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I didnt understand .



I mean look at HD Tune Benchmark results. The speeds are dropped pretty bad at 0-20GB.. So it is possible the movie you are trying to view may like in that region. Post a HD sentinel screenshot.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the only thing which you must post while asking questions about hdd health is the only thing you didn't posted.click on info tab & post the S.M.A.R.T. values table first not the benchmark or error scan.



There is no S.M.A.R.T. Value table , In the supported feature it is ticked (S.M.A.R.T.).



rajnusker said:


> I mean look at HD Tune Benchmark results. The speeds are dropped pretty bad at 0-20GB.. So it is possible the movie you are trying to view may like in that region. Post a HD sentinel screenshot.



The movies are over 100 GBs , + any video which I play also lags (resolution doesn't matter) , also every game I install in that HDD lags badly . Framerate drops to 0 , and then picks up again in 1-2 seconds.


----------



## rajnusker (May 11, 2013)

^Honestly PLEASE post a HD Sentinel screenshot. :/


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 11, 2013)

Did you try with another cable/SATA sockets? I am assuming its connected on the blue socket/SATA 6gb/s.

To be honest, another person I know had the same issue as he got from flipkart and got the replacement from flipkart. I've told him to RMA it to WD's Service Centre and they gave him a working piece. If you end up giving an RMA again, this time give it to WD guys.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 12, 2013)

click on health tab.also download & install crystaldisk info which is completely free & much better than HDTune in my opinion.


----------

